# Altima 2.5 MPG



## Mikeyd (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi im new here i have a 03 Altima 2.5S and im getting 400kms to a tank with the price of gas it costs me $75 to fill the tank... just curious what everyone else is getting..


----------



## eldwin (Dec 23, 2007)

Mikeyd said:


> Hi im new here i have a 03 Altima 2.5S and im getting 400kms to a tank with the price of gas it costs me $75 to fill the tank... just curious what everyone else is getting..


I too own a 2003 altima 2.5. I'm getting 675km per tank I probabaly could get more but i fill up way before empty, so i really don't know exactly how many km's I get. What kind of fuel are you putting in your tank? Do you have any aftermarket parts on?


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

You need to calculate the mpg or kpg by dividing m/k driven by gals. & do this for 3 or 4 tanks to get a reasonable average. I get 25 mpg on an 02 Altima 2.5S.


----------

